# Shooting for a record deal



## VÃ¶lf (Nov 14, 2009)

Just a couple questions pertaining to getting a record deal:

If one were to say, try to submit a three song demo-cd into a record company, would s/he be any better off w/ or w/o an agent? I'm wondering...

And then, is it okay to include a cover of another song on the demo? 

If anyone has any idea, plz help, I am trÃ¨s confused 

Feel free to bring up any other interesting points about the biz when replying too.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 15, 2009)

Just throwing a demo at a label won't accomplish anything, it'll just end up in the trash. If you want to get signed your best bet would be to generate a fan base by distributing your music independently and doing live shows if possible. This proves to the label that your music is marketable and gives them a general idea of who to market it to. Plus it puts you in a better position when your negotiating an actual record deal. Also covers prove nothing, don't waste your time on them.

Finally I should let you know that if making music is more important to you then getting rich and famous signing with a label, especially at the beginning of your career is the worst thing you can do. Labels will shit all over your music and fuck you over, just ask Trent Reznor or Billy Corgan :V .


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Nov 15, 2009)

Poor Billy : (


----------



## protocollie (Dec 12, 2009)

You're going the wrong way! You're going the wrong way!

Depends what sort of music you're playing (some very small genres vary) but the general flowchart is:

[Anything but dance] Write songs->Play gigs->Make fans->Get yourself signed 
[Dance] Produce songs->Get DJ Support->DJs like it->Get the track signed

You really are going to have a one in a billion shot sending a demo off to an A&R guy and going 'oh here, look, some music!'


----------

